# Walleye for pond stocking



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get some eyes for stocking a big pond/small lake? around 15 to 20 acres. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Mosquito Lake. No size limit there. Lot of small eyes too. But remember, you can only KEEP 6 per day. Don't want to eat them, throw them in your pond. As long as it's not connected to a public waterway, i believe it's legal. Correct me if i'm wrong here.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There's a pond mgmt. forum on here, I think. Maybe try that question on it.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Do a search on pond stocking and some threads should come up with some companies to contact. You will also have to get some panfish too if your pond doesn't have a good population already or the eyes won't have anything to eat.

I do think it is illegal to catch fish from Ohio waters to stock a private pond. The best thing is to contact ODNR and they can give you some good info about stocking and maintaining your pond and what is legal.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I recently heard that as long as you are putting the fish in a private pond it is ok.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

it would seriously take you FOREVER to stock that size pond with fish you catch. 

Just getting the fish transported HEALTHY would be nearly impossible.

Look up Jones Fish. Best place around Ohio to get stockings/fingerlings. They have Small Mouth, Largemouth, Hybrid Stripers, Perch, Walleye, channel Cats, Bluegill, hybrid Gills, Crappies (white/black) feeder minnows, frogs, Cleaner fish..... they have everything you need, and can even set up a stocking program that works with your pond and fishing desires.

Why spend a lifetime catching fish to stock your large pond, when you could drop a few G's and have it professionally stocked and managed. Then the pond would produce great fishing for a lifetime.


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Wow, 15 to 20 acres that is alot of water to be stocking a non reproducing fish. The one problem you may encounter is the for the most part people in Ohio do not stock walleye in ponds because of the belief they will not survive. Although this is not correct, most fish dealers do not offer walleye for sale. I know Bass Lakes carries them once or twice a year for sale but they are not cheap. If you buy fingerlings their survival rate is not very good. So the older 5 to 6 inch fish become very expensive.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

nah. jones fish. $2.25 a piece, including free delivery. A pond that size, you're talking a lot of money. You'd have to stock atleast 1,000 (every few years) of them to produce good fishing, since 25-40&#37; would die, and not mature.

http://jonesfish.com/categories/2/1/-img-src-images-buttons-fish-stocking-jpg-border-0-.htm

here's the link for the prices for stocking at Jones Fish. Free delivery also.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Check with your county soil and water conservation dept. The Geauga Couny SWCD is offering:
2-4" LM Bass = $.85
2-4" Bluegills =$.75
4-6" Chan. Cats =$.80
Fathead Minnow = $7 per 100
This is for fall 2008 delivery. Pickup at fairgrounds..


----------



## TWD67 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.I thought about going to Skeeter but that would take forever and I'm sure the trip home would probably do them in since its about an hour south..


----------

